# Welche Lebensmittel kann man noch zum Kochen verwenden?



## tnt1917

Hello, it's sure to me that in case of using a modal verb, the secondary verb is put at the end, as followed:

Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man noch zum Kochen *verwenden*?
However, I'm thinking of making the sentence more complex by specifying what kind of dish to be cooked. I end up with (_please correct me if I'm wrong_):

Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man noch eine Pasta zu kochen *verwenden*?
I think having two unrelated verbs (kochen/verwenden) sit together might cause hearing confusion (maybe it's just me!). As a result, I may say:

Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man *verwenden*, eine Pasta zu kochen?
Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man *verwenden*, um eine Pasta zu kochen?
I wonder if _both above_ are grammartically ok...

This structure was inspiring to me when I once encountered another example: "Der Verbrecher _hat_ *vergessen*, seine Fingerabdrücke zu entfernen."

Your remarks are welcome. Thank you in advance.


----------



## elroy

"Pasta" is uncountable, so it's "Pasta," not "eine Pasta." 

Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man noch zum Kochen *verwenden*? 


Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man noch Pasta zu kochen *verwenden*? 


Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man *verwenden*, Pasta zu kochen? 
Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man *verwenden*, um Pasta zu kochen? 
If you want to preserve the original structure:

Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man noch *zum Pasta-Kochen* *verwenden*?


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, All of these are questions rather than simple main clauses.

You show basically two different kinds of sentences:

1. Zu + verb transferred to a noun.


Welch Lebensmittel _*kann*_ man noch zum Kochen *verwenden*?
The bold verbs build a verb bracket here. The sentence is idiomatic.
"Noch" depends on context. It can mean "additionally" or "yet/at this moment" (this is about usabitity, are they ok yet? There might be more meanings but these are the essential ones in my mind. I do not repeat this for the other forms..


"Zum" is short and idiomatic for "zu dem" here.  The Article defines syntactically a noun.
_Zum  Kochen_ is a noun group with a preposition. It is similar to "for cooking".
It is in German a Präpositionalobjekt.

2. Infinitive with "zu"
Here the infinitive is a finite verb.



Welche Lebensmittel _*kann*_ man noch, eine Pasta zu kochen, *verwenden*? This order is very seldom and I cannot recommend it.
edit: I added commas to clarify the structure.
eine Pasta zu kochen   This is a kind of apposition or add in  here.
It is at least dated and sounds stilted in this word order. edit: It is very uncommon in daily language, but possible in poetic language.
The default word order  is

Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man noch verwenden, eine Pasta zu kochen?
This is elevated style. In default style it should be with "um zu":
Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man verwenden, um eine Pasta zu kochen?

---



Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man *verwenden*, eine Pasta zu kochen? (elevated style)
Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man *verwenden*, um eine Pasta zu kochen? (default, also in coll. language)
Both are correct. I would prefer the sentence with "um zu" in daily life.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> "Pasta" is uncountable, so it's "Pasta," not "eine Pasta."
> 
> Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man noch zum Kochen *verwenden*?
> 
> 
> Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man noch Pasta zu kochen *verwenden*?
> 
> 
> Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man *verwenden*, Pasta zu kochen?
> Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man *verwenden*, um Pasta zu kochen?
> If you want to preserve the original structure:
> 
> Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man noch *zum Pasta-Kochen* *verwenden*?


Hi elroy,
why do you think

Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man verwenden, eine Pasta zu kochen? 
is wrong?
Is there a rule?

Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man noch Pasta zu kochen *verwenden*? 
Here I agree concerning the style. It is not idiomatic.

"Pasta" may be  uncountable. I did not know this in German.


But "eine Pasta" is used not seldom.

Example: Die richtige Pasta für jede Sauce finden



> Eine Sauce, eine Pasta: Diese Komponenten sind füreinander bestimmt


----------



## elroy

I think the two sentences I marked wrong are simply wrong.  I've never encountered either structure in German.

I'm not a native speaker, so I could be wrong.  Can you produce attestations of these structures from reputable sources?


Hutschi said:


> Eine Sauce, eine Pasta: Diese Komponenten sind füreinander bestimmt


 _In certain contexts_, uncountable nouns can take an indefinite article.  Our context isn't one of them, though.


----------



## tnt1917

@elroy My two cents, as a non-native speaker, in this sentence "Der Verbrecher _hat_ *vergessen*, seine Fingerabdrücke zu entfernen.", if putting "vergessen" at the very end, I would feel "heavy/confused" when processing the sentence in a quick moment, like: wait a minute, '...entfernen vergessen', then I'd have to associate "vergessen" with "hat" to understand the main verbs; then "entfernen" for the "zu" (Infinitivgruppen/Infinitivsätze).

I often hear "... essen kann" or "...gemacht worden ist" at the end of a sentence. They are clearly related, so my mind needs to group them together and understand the whole verb thing. In the case above, "...entfernen vergessen." would cost me more energy to process...


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> I think the two sentences I marked wrong are simply wrong.  I've never encountered either structure in German.
> 
> I'm not a native speaker, so I could be wrong.  Can you produce attestations of these structures from reputable sources?
> _In certain contexts_, uncountable nouns can take an indefinite article.  Our context isn't one of them, though.


At first, we agree that the sentences are correct with "um zu". This is because the infinitive gives a goal (Ziel oder Zweck).

Infinitiv mit zu:

Infinitiv mit zu (Infinitivsätze) | Grammatik | Unkomplizierte Erklärung


> Im Allgemeinen müssen Infinitivsätze mit zu immer dann gebildet werden, wenn das Verb aus dem Hauptsatz sich auf die Handlung des Nebensatzes bezieht.



Infinitive with "zu" if the handling in the main clause is related to the subordinate clause. (If "Nebensatz" is here correct, is another case.)

Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man noch verwenden, eine Pasta zu kochen?  

"Verwenden können" is related to "Pasta zu kochen" (and vice versa). 

---
If I add "dazu" I am fully convinced that the sentence is correct:

Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man noch dazu verwenden, eine Pasta zu kochen?  

Without "dazu" it is correct in my feeling and in my understanding of the rules, I gave. But I might misinterprete it. That is why I asked after reading your answer. Even a native speaker may be wrong.


----------



## elroy

I agree that it's correct with either "um" or "dazu."  I don't think it's correct as is (without either one).


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man noch verwenden, eine Pasta zu kochen?


Hallo Hutschi
Ich stimme elroy im Wesentlichen zu.  In meinen nicht-muttersprachlichen Ohren klingt der zitierte Satz (ohne 'um') allenfalls umgangssprachlich - und keineswegs gehoben.  Ich denke dabei an einen ähnlichen Satz wie _Welchen Zug muss man nehmen, nach Berlin zu fahren? ,_der sich geradezu falsch anhören würde.
Natürlich kann ich mich als ausländischer Deutschsprechender oft irren .


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> In meinen nicht-muttersprachlichen Ohren klingt der zitierte Satz (ohne 'um') allenfalls umgangssprachlich


 Ich halte den Satz für nicht einmal umgangssprachlich akzeptabel. 


bearded said:


> Ich denke dabei an einen ähnlichen Satz wie _Welchen Zug muss man nehmen, nach Berlin zu fahren? ,_der sich geradezu falsch anhören würde.


 Den Satz halte ich für genauso falsch, ebenfalls abgesehen vom Register.

Ich bin gespannt auf anderer Muttersprachler Meinung.


----------



## Demiurg

Finalsätze können auch ohne "um" verwendet werden.  Das klingt dann etwas angestaubt bzw. literarisch / gehoben:

_Der König schickte seine Boten aus, die Nachricht zu verkünden._

Das kann natürlich auch als Frage formuliert werden:

_Wen schickte der König aus, die Nachricht zu verkünden?_


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> _Der König schickte seine Boten aus, die Nachricht zu verkünden._


 Hier hat der Finalsatz aber einen anderen Sinn als in unseren Sätzen: Nicht der König sondern die Boten sollten die Nachricht verkünden. Hältst Du auch in unseren Sätzen das Auslassen von „um“ für möglich? 


elroy said:


> Welche Lebensmittel kann man verwenden, Pasta zu kochen?





bearded said:


> Welchen Zug muss man nehmen, nach Berlin zu fahren?


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Hältst Du auch in unseren Sätzen das Auslassen von „um“ für möglich?


Den ersten Beispielsatz "Welche Lebensmittel kann man verwenden, Pasta zu kochen?"  halte ich in diesem Sinne durchaus für korrekt:

_Welche Viktualien in der Speisekammer taugen dazu, ein köstliches Mahl zu bereiten?_

Der zweite klingt etwas seltsam, was wahrscheinlich an der einleitenden Präpostion im Nebensatz liegt.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> was wahrscheinlich an der einleitenden Präpostion im Nebensatz liegt


Aber auch ohne diese Präposition würde der Satz zumindest seltsam klingen, oder?
_Welchen Zug muss man nehmen, Berlin zu erreichen?_


< _ ...dazu, ein köstliches Mahl zu bereiten?_ > Mit dazu freilich einwandfrei.


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> _Welche Viktualien in der Speisekammer taugen dazu, ein köstliches Mahl zu bereiten?_


 Du hast aber in der umgeschriebenen Version „dazu“ verwendet!


----------



## Sowka

Demiurg said:


> Welche Lebensmittel kann man verwenden, Pasta zu kochen?


Ich finde den Satz nicht korrekt. Meiner Ansicht nach gehört entweder "dazu" in den Hauptsatz oder "um ... zu" in den Nebensatz.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Aber auch ohne diese Präposition würde der Satz zumindest seltsam klingen, oder?
> _Welchen Zug muss man nehmen, Berlin zu erreichen?_


Das klingt für mich veraltet, aber korrekt.



elroy said:


> Du hast aber in der umgeschriebenen Version „dazu“ verwendet!


Stimmt.


----------



## Demiurg

Sowka said:


> Ich finde den Satz nicht korrekt. Meiner Ansicht nach gehört entweder "dazu" in den Hauptsatz oder "um ... zu" in den Nebensatz.


Im heutigen Deutsch auf jeden Fall, da sind wir uns wohl alle einig.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> veraltet, aber korrekt


Hätte etwa Th.Fontane sowas schreiben können...?


----------



## Hutschi

Man könnte es demnach so formulieren:
Es ist ein Sprachwandel im Gange. Der Finalsatz mit Infinitiv mit "zu" ohne "um" scheint zu veralten und wird teilweise sogar schon als falsch empfunden.
Einige halten die Form ohne "um" bereits für falsch. Demiurg und ich in vielen Fällen nicht.

Mit "um" ist man auf der sicheren Seite.

Veraltende Wendungen klingen oft gehoben.

---
Mit Zufügung von "dazu" scheinen es mehr zu akzeptieren. 
---


----------



## tnt1917

It looks like "Um + zu" is universally accepted. The signal from "um" is, at least to me, very clear in expressing "in order to" (english).

My issue here is whether one can use "zu" without "um" in an attempt to reflect the structure in english: "verb_1 + to + verb_2 + ...". For example, "you *need* this _to_ *do* that", "It *is* easy to *do* ABC".

After searching around the web, I found some great examples on this matter, as followed. They vary in different aspects of german grammar, for example, with separable verbs, with modal verbs, with passive/active sentences, with past/present tense, etc.

zu + Infinitiv | Grammatik | Partnerschaft | DW Deutsch Lernen
Ich *habe *keine _Angst_, einsam *zu sein*.
Es *ist *nicht _einfach_, einen Partner *zu finden*.
Jacques *versucht*, im Internet eine Partnerin *zu finden*.

Infinitiv mit zu (Infinitivsätze) | Grammatik | Unkomplizierte Erklärung
Ich *schlage vor*, heute Abend ins Kino *zu gehen*.
Ich *habe *_die Prüfung_ *bestanden*, ohne auch nur einen Tag *zu* *lernen*. (~similar to "um").
Ich *finde *_es schwierig_, die Deutsche Sprache *zu lernen*.

Infinitivsätze - mein-deutschbuch.de
Wir *sind *davon _überzeugt_, die qualifiziertesten Mitarbeiter *zu haben*.

The necessity of omitting/adding “zu” before an infinitive
Sie *gab *_mir eine deutsche Zeitung_ *zu lesen*.

German Infinitive Clauses with zu | Learn German with Herr Antrim
Dieses Video *zu verstehen ist *ganz einfach.
Du *musst lernen*, den Ball weiter *zu werfen*.
Ich *kann *mir nicht *leisten*, ein neues Auto *zu kaufen*.
Der Mann *entscheidet *_sich_, das Brot nicht *zu essen*
Es *muss *schön *sein*, so viel Geld *zu haben*.

sein + zu + infinitive
Die Krankheit *ist zu heilen*.

Finally, everything is now clear to me.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I think the two sentences I marked wrong are simply wrong.
> [....]
> Ich bin gespannt auf anderer Muttersprachler Meinung.





Demiurg said:


> Finalsätze können auch ohne "um" verwendet werden. Das klingt dann etwas angestaubt bzw. literarisch / gehoben:
> _Der König schickte seine Boten aus, die Nachricht zu verkünden._





elroy said:


> Hier hat der Finalsatz aber einen anderen Sinn als in unseren Sätzen: Nicht der König sondern die Boten sollten die Nachricht verkünden.



Hier "fehlt" nicht _um_, sondern man muss einen 'modernen' Finalsatz  mit "damit" ergänzen:
_Der König schickte seine Boten aus, damit sie die Nachricht  verkünden._



Sowka said:


> Ich finde den Satz nicht korrekt. Meiner Ansicht nach gehört entweder "dazu" in den Hauptsatz oder "um ... zu" in den Nebensatz.



Mit _gehoben_ oder_ veraltet_  hat das fehlende 'um' nichts zu tun.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> "Pasta" is uncountable, so it's "Pasta," not "eine Pasta."


Pasta ist ohnehin kein deutsches Wort und ich rate von der Verwendung ab. Es hat in letzter Zeit als Lehnwort aus dem Englischen Bedeutung gewonnen, obwohl es aus dem Italienischen stammt.

Man kann im Deutschen "Pasta" als Synonym für "Nudel" oder "Teigwaren" verwenden, aber nicht im englischen Sinne von "Nudelgericht".



tnt1917 said:


> Welche Lebensmittel _kann_ man *verwenden*, um Pasta zu kochen?


Das ergibt im Deutschen keinen Sinn und ist absolut nicht idiomatisch.

Pasta, also Nudeln, werden in Wasser gekocht. Mehr nicht. Der Satz soll aber ausdrücken, welche weiteren Beilagen man zu Nudeln essen kann. Das gelingt mit diesem Satz nicht.

_Was könnte man zu Nudeln essen?
Welche Nudelgerichte magst du?_


----------



## Hutschi

Ich dachte eher an verschiedene Hartweizenmehlsorten.
Und an verschiedene Zutaten, wie Tomatensoße (deshalb sah ich auch kein Problem mit "eine Pasta", da ich das als Gericht verstand, während "die Pasta" eine Zutat ist.

Pasta ist ziemlich neu in Deutsch. Ich kenne es erst seit einiger Zeit nach der Wiedervereinigung.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Ich kenne es erst seit einiger Zeit nach der Wiedervereinigung.


Auch ''Zahnpasta'' erst nach der Wiedervereinigung?


----------



## Hutschi

Zahnpasta gab es vorher. Aber "Pasta" = Nudeln, Spaghetti, Makkaroni etc. gab es nicht als Sammelbegriff für diese oder ähnliche  Teigwaren. Zumindest kannte ich es nicht. ("Gab es nicht" ist vielleicht zu stark, da es ja immer Reisende gab, die Begriffe mitbrachten.)


----------

